# Any pics of the DH 2.0??



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Just saw this green dialed model on the Damasko website, and I do love green dials!  Was looking to finally pick up a DA36 in 2018 but now I'm torn....


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Some Hunters - DH 2.0 and DH 3.0


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

This is awesome


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow looks great

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

That's growing on me quickly. I can see all sorts of natos, leather and the bracelet complimenting it. I googled olive green, and it's a neutral color (so it'll go with a lot) -- I'm a fashion troglodyte. Anyhow I'll keep an eye on Damasko, thanks for the pics Mike, and thanks for the inquiry Kevin!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh wow!! I love it, just a sucker for green dials. I think white hands really stand out on them. Now I'll have a decision to make! 

Thank you for posting the pics


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

green dial is pulling me in as well. i agree with the above post and could see a wide assortment of straps to use with it.


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow! So when is this going to be released?


----------



## mucklechumps (Aug 15, 2009)

przypadek said:


> Wow! So when is this going to be released?


I believe the 2.0 and 3.0 are available now. Olive drab green is trending right now in clothing and accessories and I can see these selling to people who aren't hunters but just like the color. Like me


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Hmm, can't order them on the site though. Seems like a preorder but there's no date. Ah well, have a couple to sell first.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Did they match the green on the day/date wheel as well?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

przypadek said:


> Hmm, can't order them on the site though. Seems like a preorder but there's no date. Ah well, have a couple to sell first.


I don't even see it on the site yet :/ ditto though, I need to sell one before I can partake.


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's the link (under 'special models'): Hunting & Outdoor - Special models - Models | Uhrenmanufaktur Damasko

I'll go for the 2.0... probably in silver, but that black does look pretty cool.

EDIT:

Nahh... gonna go for the black. Something about the black and green just works... then the black date wheel fits too 









Will sell 3 for this... my Seiko Alpinist, green Khaki Mechanical and Laco Monaco (black pvd). They aren't getting enough wrist time and think this DH will make up for losing the other greed dials and the Laco. (Hey... and finally enough posts here to sell. Yay!)

I've contacted them regarding availability, will update.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

mucklechumps said:


> I believe the 2.0 and 3.0 are available now. Olive drab green is trending right now in clothing and accessories and I can see these selling to people who aren't hunters but just like the color. Like me


That would be me too.  I tend to wear darker colors and have way too many black dialed watches.


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Just wanted to say that the shopping cart functionality only seems to be available on their German site, though the new DH models still aren't available for immediate purchase. Ugh, I love their products but their marketing in general is horribly amateur-ish.


----------



## SnakeMan (Jul 24, 2017)

I came across the DH 3.0 yesterday while looking at the Damasko website and I really like it! 

I should be going over to Kenya for work next spring and I wanted something more discreet than my beloved Sinn U2 and U1000. 

I spent an hour or so in an AD on Friday looking at IWC Mark 18 heritage, but @ 40 mm it felt too small. I'm hoping that the Damasko DH 3.0 @ 42 mm fits better. 

The DH 3.0 looks like it might be perfect for overseas travel... a good quality German watch that doesn't scream "look at me"...


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Love my DH 3.0 - it's accurate, comfortable to wear and flies under the radar...










Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Winter impressions with DH2.0


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm bumping this old thread having just seen this photo posted by Damasko on their Instagram. Appears they have a custom Hirsch Robby strap available for the damest version. I have found the Robby to be supremely comfortable on other watches and my goodness, it looks fantastic on this one.

Edit: Also see on their site that this strap is offered on standard version.


----------



## kvik (Aug 17, 2013)

^ It's the Hirsch Arne, not Robby.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you for clarifying. I hadn’t heard of the Arne. They look to have a similar caoutchouc underside.


----------

